

Stripe Fund Invests $500,000 in Baremetrics - pccampbell
https://baremetrics.io/blog/stripe-500000-baremetrics

======
aarondf
I think one of the most interesting things here is that this investment comes
"as part of a new fund they’ve created for businesses on Stripe." This
certainly sends a different signal to third-party applications than the signal
Twitter was sending. If I had an idea to build on top of Stripe, I'd feel
pretty good about that right now. Smart move.

Also, congrats Josh!

~~~
immad
Facebook did the same thing with FB Fund

------
carsongross
Baremetrics seems like a heck of a way to get a good view on how various SAAS
startups are doing.

If I were a VC...

------
travisfischer
Congrats Josh!

I think I like this model of investment a lot for a company like Stripe.
Rather than trying to copy or buy Baremetrics and add that to the list of
things Stripe would need to focus on, invest in someone who spend all day
every day worrying about only how to make that thing the best it can be. Keeps
all of the incentives nicely aligned for both Stripe and Baremetrics.

I would think Baremetrics probably should grow to include other payment system
integrations. However, I think as long as Stripe continues focusing on being
the best option available for what they provide, choosing to invest in the eco
system around them like this seems like a great way to grow the business as a
whole vs. spending the same money on making their own product bigger.

I also like it from Baremetrics point of view that Stripe is now invested in
them for the obvious and already stated reasons.

------
michaelmior
> Will this work with non-SaaS businesses?

> At this point, not really. Right now Baremetrics is focused primarily on
> providing analytics and metrics for SaaS businesses with recurring billing.

This seems odd to me. I don't see why any business which has recurring billing
wouldn't benefit from Baremetrics.

~~~
bdunn
I think he's mainly trying to weed out people with one-off transactional
sales, like online stores. Josh has mentioned a few times that occasionally
they'll sign up and end up churning out because the model just doesn't work
for them. But yeah, it could definitely work if you ran like a membership site
off of Stripe. Not _exactly_ a SaaS, but same sorta rules apply.

~~~
michaelmior
Fair enough. I could see that being an issue. I'm sure targeting SaaS business
specifically also makes it easier to create cohesive marketing.

~~~
Shpigford
Really any "recurring subscription" business will work just fine as long as
you're using subscriptions/plans within Stripe. "SaaS" is indeed infinitely
easier to market to and in reality is the lions share of "recurring billing
businesses that actually make money" :)

------
cdnsteve
Congrats, always thought Baremetrics was promoted in an intelligent manner.

~~~
Shpigford
Thanks so much!

------
zrail
Congratulations Josh! I'm excited by the prospect of a dedicated VC fund
specifically for Stripe ecosystem companies. That sets a fantastic tone for
future products built on Stripe's APIs.

------
chrisgd
How common is it to see funds dedicated exclusively to one ecosystem (Stripe
in this case)? Is this a wave of the future type of investment?

------
Oculus
Love how open Baremetrics is with all their information. Really awesome to see
this become more common place in the community.

------
wuchin5
Any reason why Stripe can't offer analytics themselves ? Its nice way to fool
customers. First create own product , then ask few friends to create another
product based on own product , create environment showing yeah we are
investing then acquire friends product increasing valuation and creating false
hype. Do the IPO and then Profit. What a nasty way to gain attention.

~~~
Shpigford
Nailed it. Definitely a conspiracy theory here. Probably even fraud if you
squint and cross your eyes a bit.

------
dannyolinsky
Congrats Josh. Looking forward to see what comes of Stripe + Baremetrics
working more closely together!

------
aml183
Awesome! This also reminds me of the Twillio fund that Danielle ran from
MatterMark.

------
instakill
Well done Josh. Lots of competition in the Stripe space.

